# Trailer Paint



## flathead193838 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am in the process of refurbishing a galvanized trailer for my Gheenoe.  It has a little surface rust in spots.  I was going to sand the rust down and paint it.  Anyone have any experience with painting galvanized trailers?  What paint do you suggested?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hammerite from Ace is what I have been told ---in the gal. can tough stuff


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A friend of mine who builds trailers in MI uses POR 15 with good success. 

I have to have a galvanized fender fixed once and the guy told me that painting it with galvanized paint will work. It did for about 6 months and within the year I had to buy a new one.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you have a local paint supplier, Glidden Sherwin Williams Porter, ask them for a gallon of their industrial enamel and primer. You can brush, roll or even thin and spray with a conventional gun. A gallon is kind of overkill but you will have enough for several trailers. Best stuff I have found that holds up to abuse, weather and salt.. And, if you get black then you will find it to be very useful at times for little projects around the shop or house.....


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

If you are planning on bringing it back to its original galvanized finish you can buy a "cold galvanizing" spray in a can and just prep your trailer according to using that stuff


----------

